# Bow Front Hall Table



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all
Here is a couple of pics of a bow front table that I just made for my Grand Daughter.
Biggest problem was making the bow front. Plans from Woodsmith tv program.

Hope you enjoy, Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Robert Potter said:


> Hi all
> Here is a couple of pics of a bow front table that I just made for my Grand Daughter.
> Biggest problem was making the bow front. Plans from Woodsmith tv program.
> 
> Hope you enjoy, Bob


My word Bob, that is one super table, infinitely superior to this one from China that we sold a while back for $10.00.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice table Bob, I made this one last year from 150 year old re-claimed Oak, my only trouble was I had a great deal of trouble steaming the valance pieces to get the shape, the reason was that the timber was so old and therefore so dense the steam did not penetrate,
Derek.




Side table all old Oak | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Bob, very nice.

Did you have to make a jig to laminate the aprons? 

Or did you steam bend as did Derek?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We sure do have some very skilled members here Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

James, I know the question was not for me, but, with my table I steamed and steamed and steamed , I also had to put the pieces into a jig to form the curves.
derek.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*Making bow front*



jw2170 said:


> Yes Bob, very nice.
> 
> Did you have to make a jig to laminate the aprons?
> 
> Or did you steam bend as did Derek?


The idea came from woodsmith tv program, they took 3/4" plywood and made kerfs every 1/4" apart.
You have to cut to the last ply in order to make it bend. There are two plywood forms the shape of the top which the kerf rail fastens to. And you just glue the rail to the forms. If I make another bow front table I would probably cut the rail in strips and glue and bend. This worked ok but it makes the rail very weak until glued to the form. 

Tank you Bob


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Bob,

Great Job on that table!

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob,

Do you know which program "Plans from Woodsmith tv program"

I have a number of their podcasts, but don't recall that one.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*bow front table*



jw2170 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Do you know which program "Plans from Woodsmith tv program"
> 
> I have a number of their podcasts, but don't recall that one.


Hello James
It was episode 405 conquering curves. They showed how to make bends in plywood, in bent lamination's and curved front drawers. If you go to there web site they have free plans to down load pdf files.

Hope this helps, Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Bob,

Episode 405 is from their TV series. The podcasts I have are from their seminars.

However, I did find the plans. Thanks

You did a great job to convert the plans for a night stand into a hall table.

(I may be looking at the wrong plans)


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Neato. Love them bowfront tables.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*table plans*



jw2170 said:


> Thanks Bob,
> 
> Episode 405 is from their TV series. The podcasts I have are from their seminars.
> 
> ...


James there were plans for the hall table also. The only thing I did different was put the bottom shelf in and I did not taper the legs. Thanks to all for the good words.

Bob


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting, my wife wants a round table and I wasn't sure how to tackle it.


----------

